# Diatomaceous Earth and mites??



## willowcreekboers (Jan 21, 2014)

I am going to treat for straw itch mites and am wondering if after I remove all the straw and burn it if I should sprinkle the barn with DE? It's a dirt floor and I really don't want to deal with these critters again, any other tips would be very helpful 

Ugh, I'm itchy just thinking about it!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

DE is really good for mites,fleas, worms etc
I put it in my chicken coop and dust my cats and dogs with it for keeping the fleas at bay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It works, but is slower.


----------



## willowcreekboers (Jan 21, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> It works, but is slower.


I am going to treat the goats with ivomec but wanted to treat the environment as well, should I treat the ground where the straw was with something else? I just want the mites gone as quick as possible but I also have some pregnant does and want to be safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sevin Dust on the ground. The DE will eventually work. Just takes longer.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Food grade de is harmless. It worked fairly quick for the mites in our chicken coop. We use it on our potatoe plants to kill the potato bugs and they die within a day or two. I am not sure what else works...wonder about apple cider vinegar if you spray it? I use that to keep the flies of my horse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Food grade DE can be used, it does work.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

What about lice?????? I am having H U G E trouble with lice right now....... Will DE help?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I wonder if tea tree oil can be used around goats? Tee tree oil is excellent for treating lice on humans. And maybe lavendar?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Sevin Dust on the ground. The DE will eventually work. Just takes longer.


We use Sevin Dust, it has not worked. Just seeing if something else would work better


----------



## MooresPride (Dec 22, 2012)

I am also having a problem with mites. Tea tree oil is only a deterrent and does not kill lice once they are present. I have used ivermectin on the rabbits as a topical but not sure how much to give the goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would inject Ivomec at 1cc per 40 lbs. 3 times, 10 days apart. I would also heavily dust the clean floor of their shelter with Sevin Dust on the same days as you do the Ivomec. It takes a lot of effort to rid of lice and mites.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

What I did killed the lice/mites within… not very long… lol. When my bucks got it, I treated them with Ivomec pour on, then dusted them with DE and a Permethrin dust made for horses. I have not had a problem with lice/mites since. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok we have a lice and mite problem here. If you use the ivermectin poor on do you have to withhold milk?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is up to you. Ivomec is used for people.


----------



## wishawayfarms (May 1, 2017)

We got mites on our goats from our straw. We are limited in Canada as to what we can use or we have to go to the cost of a Vet coming in. As well all my goats are in milk and have all just kidded. So we started using DE and stopped using the straw for bedding. My dad suggested using sulfur in the rest of the barn where we don't have the goats but I am reluctant.


----------

